
Stop Complaining about Apple and the App Store - ajbatac
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/27/stop-complaining-about-apple-and-the-app-store/
======
sgrove
While this seems more of an inflammatory post to garner attention, there's an
important correction to be made. Developing for the iPhone platform
constitutes some degree of tacit support, it's true. But beyond that, it's
important to make opposing views heard. I'm programming for it right now
(taking a break to write this), and it's a fun platform, but it's not perfect.
The sdk improves via developer feedback, including complaints. Likewise,
feedback across the different mediums on apple's App store are much more
likely to bring about change than complete silence.

Let the complaints continue - likely we'll be the ones who benefit.

------
baha_man
"Someone needs to teach Dan the difference between their and there before they
let him hit publish again."

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/27/stop-complaining-
about-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/27/stop-complaining-about-apple-
and-the-app-store/#comment-2484022)

~~~
voidfiles
Seems that people read his stuff anyways, does it really matter in the end? I
am sure they are way better ways to say his is stupid then correcting is
grammar.

~~~
baha_man
Does it matter if a writer can't write well? Yes.

~~~
voidfiles
But it doesn't matter because many people still read his blog. That means that
many people don't care if he writes well. They only care what he writes about.

------
antirez
He miss a fundamental point: if I buy a fork there is no NDA about what kind
of food I should eat with this. I think hardware able to run software need
some kind of regulation that allows the user to run every kind of software he
wants to run. Apple terms are violating this idea, that is not a law
(unfortunately) but for many people is even more important since it's about
freedom.

~~~
alaskamiller
Why do we keep comparing Apple with analogies? What if the iPhone was like a
car? What if iTunes was like a fork? What if iPods were like cats? What if
what Apple is doing is unique on its own and you examine their situation and
determine whether you _want_ to buy into it or not, instead of applying them
to a standard in how they _should_ behave?

~~~
orib
What if the iPhone was like a product, and we subjected it to the same
standards as any other product out on the market?

Just a thought, you know.

~~~
palish
... It is, and we do.

~~~
orib
I think you missed the sarcasm.

------
gm
PLEASE: A way to filter out TC stories!!! We beg! I'll name my first born
YCombinator! Make it stopppp!!

~~~
thorax
If it's really important for you: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

I didn't write the script, but feel free to name your first born "thorax". I
don't think they'll like it.

------
sfamiliar
At the end of the day, you can write an app that runs on the iPhone and is
installed however you want. So long as you don't write it with the dev kit, or
want to deliver it via the AppStore and install it with iTunes, the sky's the
limit. Apple has the stranglehold on the platform/framework and the delivery
mechanism. They can use it however they want.

Now .. a nice startup idea might be an alternate delivery method from scratch.
But who has that kind of time?

Besides, I have a hard enough time keeping my iPhone connected on a call.

------
voidfiles
Compuserve, Prodigy, and AOL is to the Internet as The Apple iPhone is to
_____________

------
nazgulnarsil
No.

